# Windows 7 to arrive next year, says Bill Gates



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

*Windows 7 to arrive next year, says Bill Gates*



> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/04/4-4-08-gates.jpg​You know, we should have paid a little closer attention to Microsoft's decision yesterday to extend Windows XP sales to "June 2010 or one year after the general availability of Windows 7" -- if the company was really planning on shipping Windows 7 in 2010, that first date doesn't make a lot of sense unless the plan is to ship Windows 7 much, much earlier. And hey -- what's Bill Gates doing telling investors this afternoon that Windows 7 will come "in the next year" and that he's "super-enthused" about it? As far as we know, the official Windows 7 timeline hasn't changed, so Bill might just talking about beta versions, but something's clearly up Windows-wise in Redmond -- perhaps Vista's wow is not long for this now.


 
   

Source: Engadget

_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2008)

It will be interesting to wait for Windows 7, I believe that bill gates and others will definately put lot of hard work....lets see how it goes


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 5, 2008)

if its gonna be like vista, microsoft is dead for sure!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 5, 2008)

^^it is said that kernel and everything is changed in windows 7.............even if it will like a vista then many(allmost all) bugs will be solved so it will be as smooth as xp....

but I will like to have windows 7 next year ...................and it should not be like vista (resource hug)..atleast


----------



## axxo (Apr 5, 2008)

well vista beta was on net over a year before its final release...if above news is true..then its more likely that we see beta now if at all its going to be released by next year.


----------



## New (Apr 5, 2008)

Better to skip vista and wait for windows 7


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 5, 2008)

From what i can say from the past history of Microsoft, Windows's resource requirement won't increase with this release. They will be almost same, or a little lower than this due to optimizations. And also there will be a definitive increase in  performance of apps designed for Vista and Windows 7. Thats my own personal humble opinion, that is


----------



## redhat (Apr 5, 2008)

I bet Windows 7 wont launch next year...
MS has a very bad history regarding this... They very rarely , or almost never launch their products on the given launch date....

But yes, I will wait for Windows 7, n will skip Vista, XP is pretty stable....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2008)

Something is weird here...
I dont see any reason why ms should release it next year..weird..
Or is it late april fool joke?


----------



## iMav (Apr 5, 2008)

personally i dont think tht its gonna come in 09 at the most we will see private betas on the internet thts abt it


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol.......It can be the next Windows Millennium if they're thinking to develop it quickly....

Better develop it with patience......


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

kahi 2012 ke kaaran release early toh nahi kar di 




redhat said:


> I bet Windows 7 wont launch next year...
> MS has a very bad history regarding this... They very rarely , or almost never launch their products on the given launch date....
> 
> But yes, I will wait for Windows 7, n will skip Vista, XP is pretty stable....


Guess u havent heard abt the life cycle of Prey, Doom 3 and Stalker


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lol.......It can be the next Windows Millennium if they're thinking to develop it quickly....
> 
> Better develop it with patience......



LOL! Very true!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 6, 2008)

Why is there a lot of confusion about this here? like is it a joke and so..so.. It's not.. It's been acknowledged a million times over that Vista is a failure for general public and below expectations for MS, hence, they have to work hard to get out a new one at the earliest and stop the never ending bashing of Vista that it deserves.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lol.......It can be the next Windows Millennium if they're thinking to develop it quickly....
> 
> Better develop it with patience......


Yeah, because we all know how well that worked out for Vista.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 6, 2008)

damn...microsoft is in a hurry or what...its too early


----------



## narangz (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, because we all know how well that worked out for Vista.



Really?  
Read this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84285


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh c'mon, narangz. It is a well known fact that Vista is generally hated throughout the tech community. Almost every tech pundit out there has blown it to bits in his/her review and insults for Vista are used as comic relief in reviews of other products.

Vista is a failure, and a very public one at that. There's not a shred of doubt about it.

Personally, I don't see how it is any worse than previous versions of Windows but, in general, everyone else (specially Microsoft's installed base) seems to think it is. Maybe, with the resurgence of the Mac (and Mac OS X), people are just starting to realise how much better desktop OSes can be. Maybe Vista really does suck more than XP did.

I don't know. But I do know that Vista has hurt Microsoft more than it has benefitted them.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

those who live in_ Moorkh Swarg_ are the ones who still thinks vista a hit!

Vista is a flop.windows 7 =remove the DRM crap.windows will be better (I know they dont do that is M$haft)


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> those who live in_ Moorkh Swarg_ are the ones who still thinks vista a hit!
> 
> Vista is a flop.windows 7 =remove the DRM crap.windows will be better (I know they dont do that is M$haft)



Tum myau myau karne se baj nahin aaoge


----------



## narangz (Apr 7, 2008)

^^Let the people say what eva they want.


----------



## Ecko (Apr 7, 2008)

WTF another piece of sh*t


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

MS is hpoing to make this the next XP I guess...
Win ME was a flop after Win 2000, but XP patched things up.
Vista now is a flop after XP.
so I guess MS is hoping that Windows 7 will patch things up.

But I doubt the damage already done can be neutralised.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

Ecko said:


> WTF another piece of sh*t



Can't you keep your @ss shut if you don't like it


----------



## Ecko (Apr 7, 2008)

Ouch...!!!
That hurts ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> MS is hpoing to make this the next XP I guess...
> Win ME was a flop after Win 2000, but XP patched things up.
> Vista now is a flop after XP.
> so I guess MS is hoping that Windows 7 will patch things up.
> ...


I dont like people comparing Vista with ME 

ME was a piece of ****  have you installed ME ?? lol then you will be knowing



_


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Win ME was a flop
> Vista now is a flop after XP.


*                   Why Windows Me deserves more respect*

and also i really dont think vista is a flop, iv spoken to a lot of electronic retailer store attendants as to what is the vista's acceptance and theyv all said that ppl look for vista laptops and desktops, vista's not so good and highly critisized system requirements have become a very very good system benchmark, now ppl dont say pls tell me what is a good config but they simply say i want a system that can run vista smoothly


----------



## Ecko (Apr 7, 2008)

well billy is doing good atleast with this
having intel shares & also of microsoft
if he increases hardware requirements with windows he's in dual profit
dats yi hate vista
windows Xp was as good as vista
what so special if you've gif image effects even in copying 
microsoft gonna loose in long race
ppl follow windows just because of its simplicity & now they are making maclike fans with customization


----------



## narangz (Apr 7, 2008)

@iMav- Exactly! ME introduced new features which are now a standard in Windows. System Restore is the biggest example of it. How it saved many people from those buggy drivers.

@Ecko- Well Linux is also following Windows & OS X. Compiz fusion and all that also need better hardware just like Aero(yeah aero has higher requirements). Simplicity makes life easy.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

narangz said:


> @Ecko- *Well Linux is also following Windows & OS X*. Compiz fusion and all that also need better hardware just like Aero(yeah aero has higher requirements). Simplicity makes life easy.



And this may begin another war.............
Stop posting such comments. And you are comparing compiz fusion requirements with AERO


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

narangz said:


> @Ecko- Well Linux is also following Windows & OS X. Compiz fusion and all that also need better hardware just like Aero(yeah aero has higher requirements). Simplicity makes life easy.



pal here am enjoyin compiz fusion with 845 chipset, pentium 2.4GHz and 512RAM  and that too on crappy intel gfx

I cant even think abt aero to run on this configuration, tried but end up with lack of driver support.


----------



## narangz (Apr 7, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> And this may begin another war.............
> Stop posting such comments. And you are comparing compiz fusion requirements with AERO





T159 said:


> pal here am enjoyin compiz fusion with 845 chipset, pentium 2.4GHz and 512RAM  and that too on crappy intel gfx
> 
> I cant even think abt aero to run on this configuration, tried but end up with lack of driver support.




Well if you guys have seen the post correctly then that's what I've written. "Aero HAS higher requirements than Compiz!"
But you can't expect Compiz to run on an old machine which runs 98 



CadCrazy said:


> Stop posting such comments.


Why? Isn't linux following Windows & Mac in making it more user friendly in terms of GUI?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

^^old is a pretty relative term (mine is old too)

not all distro are trying hard to make GUI more friendly.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

Dude why is there a  sign on the choice of linux
im on linux and will hopefully never move from it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2008)

Windows  7 in 2009??Billu ka dimaag fir gaya hia kya?
I guess he is afraid of other OSs  like Linux and MAC OSX becoming popular


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 7, 2008)

hullap said:


> Dude why is there a  sign on the choice of linux
> im on linux and will hopefully never move from it


the poll is for people who are on windows at present... 8)


btw your 'hopefully' itself deserves a  emoticon 


_


----------



## krazzy (Apr 7, 2008)

My next computer is definitely gonna be a Mac. Currently on XP.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> the poll is for people who are on windows at present... 8)
> 
> 
> btw your 'hopefully' itself deserves a  emoticon
> ...


no dude i meany to use hopefully for ubuntu,
not going migrating from linux to windows, just to another distro


----------



## anandk (Apr 7, 2008)

The news companies have mis-represented facts by combining 2 statements out of context, imo ! Windows 7 Release Date : All Smoke, No Fire !


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 7, 2008)

^That seems to be much better . They would be killing off Vista if they come out with a new product without having Vista run its life.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

Vista is not flop. It is a HIT. It has earned milllions of dollars to billy's pocket. The secret for the hit is "Name" and "Fame". Microsoft has name and fame which made Vista a popular OS. People recognized vista is crap only after its release.

Remember, Vista is not flop, its a hit, but the OS is crap


----------



## x3060 (Apr 8, 2008)

will wait for win 7 . . currently on xp and dont want to go to vista until sp2 or 3 . . i have mint too


----------



## techtronic (Apr 8, 2008)

*I hope they don't release 5 editions of Windows 7 atleast and confuse the end users.  I feel that this was one of the main reasons as to why Vista failed and also the Vista Capable and Vista Premium Ads 
*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^ 


btw update: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84742


_


----------

